# ViewSonic VX710 17" LCD Problem



## hank04 (Apr 1, 2010)

I have a viewsonic VX710 LCD monitor, when i turn it on after 1 or 2 seconds
it shuts the backlight off, the LED stays on and the display is there but very dark. What can i do to fix it?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

most likely a capacitor problem on the Power / inverter board. Change whatever is domed or leaking, if you feel like it change them all.

Take care that you get the polarity, voltage & temperature type correct.


----------

